# ISEKI Compact 20ish hp



## hatjoepeg (Jan 8, 2015)

I have taken ownership of and old Iseki and cant find a hand brake?It is a 3 forward, 1 backward manual tractor with a foot brake on the right............but where is the parking brake, does it have one?!! just use it to mow the paddock and drag a harrow


----------

